# How many times a day is normal?



## smilefairy (Feb 12, 2010)

I have noticed in the last 6 months or so, that within the first hourto hour and a half, I am in the bathroom at least 6 times. then, thoughtout the day or if I eat something, I am back in the bathroom.Is there any medications for this frequency. I don't want to go outof the house anymore for fear of having an accident, cause when mybody gives me the "signal", I need to be near a bathroom.Does anyone else have these types of symptoms,. and if so, whattype of medications do you use to help control the frequency?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Imodium, tricyclic antidepressants, antispasmodics.If it is diarrhea (can't tell, some people have lots of normal consistency or near normal consistency stools) check the Calcium thread in the diarrhea forum or into Questran as those can firm up the stools.Morning when you get up and after meals are normal times to have a BM and up to 3 BMs a day is the normal range.Usually with antispasmodics or Imodium you take it 20-30 minutes before the meal, not wait for the BM's to start. they take awhile to take effect and having them active when you don't need them doesn't help. Some people do OK on Imodium with a 2 times a day dosing rather than every meal. Just start with a low dose and work up to the amount you need for control.Now all this is assuming you have seen the doctor about this and they say it is IBS. If you haven't seen a doctor (and most of the drugs are prescription other than Imodium or Calcium Carbonate) so you'd need to get a doctor involved for those.


----------



## smilefairy (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks for your input on this.As I have gotten older, the number ofbowel movements has increased. Maybedue to the fact that I have gone through menopause andthings in the rectal area have gotten more lax, I go more?It is usually not diarrehea, but well formed stools. I havean antispasmodic called Levsin, but don't take it regularly.I only take it when I have spasms and pain with the BMs.I had a gastroenterologist tell me about 5 years ago thatif the Lomotil he gave me didn't help, I might need to seea specialist that deals with motility. I never took theLomotil. Probably should have.I had a colonoscopy done in 2007 and the doctor told methat I had several severe areas of diverticulosis, and thusthe pain on the lower left side. I have tried watching what I eat, but more than the foods,stress really seems to trigger the pain and symptoms.Any other suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Antispasmodics can help the over active after meals thing. So can antidiarrheals.There really isn't any diet that will fix the over reaction to eating or getting up, but if you really don't want to take any medications....About the only thing non medicine is peppermint tea before meals as it is an herbal antispasmodic.Usually it isn't a "too loose" problem. It is a colon is too active problem.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

My personal opinion is that 1 to 3 times is normal but it's more about how you feel after having a BM and how long between movements.What I'm trying to say is that normally a person would feel relieved and empty for at least several hours after a BM and wouldn't go several times within a short space of time,eg an hour or so or even less.As Kathleen correctly points out it's about an over active colon more than the amount of times.I mostly only go 2-3 times in the morning but close together and then stock up with loperamide until the following day and then the cycle continues again.Your symptoms sound like mine but much more severe.


----------



## smilefairy (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for your advise..I go usually about 15-30 minutes after I get up, then every 5-15 minutes thereafterup to or around 5-6 times...then i will have to go after I eat within 10-15 minutesand especially if I am nervous about something...I have tried the Immodium but not on a regular basis, so I am going to doso for the next few days plus take an antispasmodic 2x a day and see whathappens.Thanks again.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

thy say the normal amount of bms in the day is 1 to 2. I think the gastro said that lotomix(? spelling) is something she gives to patients who have many bms.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lotronex?Lomotil?Both can be used for IBS-D.


----------

